
Minetest, an open source infinite-world block sandbox game - freedomben
https://github.com/minetest/minetest
======
freedomben
Minetest is amazing. My kids were obsessed with Minecraft. After introducing
them to Minetest they love it too, and don't notice much of a difference. But,
I love it because:

1\. It's free as in speech!

2\. It's super hackable!
[https://dev.minetest.net/Modding_Overview](https://dev.minetest.net/Modding_Overview)

3\. It's light on resources. It's written in C++ and my 10 year old desktop
computer can host a LAN server for 8 people at a time with no problems.

4\. My kids are excited to learn to code, and this is a great bridge between
Scratch and "something real." Without learning the complexities of graphics
and game dev it's very easy to program small parts with "mods."

5\. The build _works_ on everything I've tried. Builds just fine on super old
Debian stable running on my Pine Book Pro, and also builds fine on my bleeding
edge Fedora machine.

6\. It's already in most repos so you can install it easily. `dnf install
minetest or `apt install minetest` . Some repos (like Debian) have a very old
build, but it's easy to clone the github repo and build it yourself.

